# tools on your belt



## Plumberologist (Aug 21, 2010)

what tools do you guys wear on your belt...
mine gerber mini mag and to 6in channels in my carpenter pocket


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

16' Tape measure, Pelican Flashlight, cell phone.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I dont carry tools in my pockets on on my belt. I dont feel the need.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Phone and belt buckle are the only things on my belt.








Paul


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

I LOVE my tool pouch!

- Metric/Imperial tape measure (One day metric will rule!)
- Pencil and marker
- Level
- Pliers
- Knife


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

When I rough, I wear a belt with two pouches. It's so much faster to dump a few unistrut clamps and hardware in a pouch with a ratchet or box wrench, or dump in 3/8" nuts and washers if you are doing clevis hangers.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I may throw something in my back pocket but my phone is all I need on my belt.

Mark


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

leatherman wave, mini mag light, and pistol, depending on what part of town im working in


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't wear a belt. I use suspenders.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I can't see my belt.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Knife , phone , 6" channel locks in side pocket , rag on loop .


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

10" cobra
knife
kelin 11 in 1 screwdriver
proto 8" adj wrench
tape measure
small level
flashlight


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

eddiecalder said:


> 10" cobra
> knife
> kelin 11 in 1 screwdriver
> proto 8" adj wrench
> ...


No first aid kit?:jester:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Tape
6n1 screwdriver
channellocks
flashlight
level
torch
vice
threader
drum machine
fire extinguisher
20' 3'' PVC
first aid kit
popcorn machine full of percocet


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Tape
> 6n1 screwdriver
> channellocks
> flashlight
> ...


is that a stick of 3 inch in your pocket or you just happy to see my avatar?


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

:brows: Your avatar make a me frisky:chinese:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

flatrate pricebook
sharkbites
studor vents
ridgid toilet auger(in a sheath)
san tee's one of each 1.5-4" (laying on their backs)
fluidmaster flusher fixer kit
plastic pop up(polished brass)
ferncos
caulk
toilet seat
cast iron closet flange
lead
oakum
inside iron
outside iron
yarning iron
laddle
hammer
#8 flat head wood screw
Thats what I usually carry on mondays...in the summer anyway.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

my van. fully stocked on one side

our shop on the other

torpedo level in back pocket


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I only carry a 12 pack of miller lite. Any problem can be solved with enough beer.


----------



## Plumberologist (Aug 21, 2010)

TheMaster said:


> flatrate pricebook
> sharkbites
> studor vents
> ridgid toilet auger(in a sheath)
> ...


holy sh!% you must ba a fat a55


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Cell Phone

I got no azz so keeping the weight on the belt to a minimum makes it so I can walk around without holding my pants up...

Most days I'd like to ditch the phone and get more done too...
It only makes noise when I'm busy...:furious:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

I carry my minimag, a mini screwdriver, blue pen, and my phone in my shirt pocket. the rest depends on the job.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

*Tools on your belt*

I carry a small bag with a few small tools. A multi screwdriver/nutdriver,adjustable wrench, small channel lock, picks to remove hair form lavy drains and tub shoe strainers,small flashlight and hex keys to tighten faucet handles and tub spots.

I use these tools to tighten loose toilet seats,faucet handles,door knobs,take apart faucets to identify them easier and I am there to start working for the client.


----------



## kindredplumbing (Sep 17, 2010)

I got a grant that paid all my tools for plumbing and help pay my way through school and i did not required to pay the grant back. I carry a tape maesure,level and a few pipe wrenchs and screwdrivers regular and star.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I carry a Leatherman skeletool on my belt...

It has a built in clip like the folding razor knives...

Pliers, cutters, phillips, straight, combo knife blade(serrated,regular)

No extra junk you really don't need...


----------



## PohlmanPlumbing (Sep 15, 2010)

I carry a Leatherman Wave on my belt. It was like 80 bucks but I can honestly say that I use that sucker every single day. Doing a lot of residential service, it saves me a lot of time.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I carry the leatherman skeletool as well. It has a little clip on it that I clip my keys onto and lots of different tools that I always seem to use. Pretty useful to carry around.


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

I dont wear a belt. I wear carhartt work dungarees, they have a lot of pockets. In those pockets I carry 6" channelocks, a utility knife, a 30' tape, and a .357 mag. (no matter what part of town I am in)
Oh, I also sometimes carry a screwdriver (phillips, not star)


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

I carry my phone and foldable razor knife in my pocket. When I walk into a call, I carry a 4 in one screw driver, channel locks, and an adjustable wrench. 8 out of 10 times I can fix most problems, or at least get started with just these tools.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I wear phone on belt. ( black max tape when needed) My pants slip down and I fall through and hang myself.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

mini maglite. Razor knife. 5 in 1 screwdriver. 10 inch channellocks in back pocket. 8 inch adjustable


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

affordabledrain said:


> mini maglite. Razor knife. 5 in 1 screwdriver. 10 inch channellocks in back pocket. 8 inch adjustable


If you got an 11 in 1 screwdriver, youse add 6 more tools to your belt.:laughing:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

plumbpro said:


> If you got an 11 in 1 screwdriver, youse add 6 more tools to your belt.:laughing:


That would be over kill. lol


----------



## CSINEV (Aug 6, 2010)

I carry only ONE tool into a house or commercial building. A pen for signing the work order before I even open my tool box.:thumbup:


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Smokes and coffee.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

channel locks, screwdriver, flashlight , more and I will loose my pants, like redwood, no arsh


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumber666 said:


> Smokes and coffee.


On your belt?


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

LED pen light, razor knife and 6" channel locks in my back pocket. Those little channel locks are probably my most used tool


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

What part of belt, do you people not understand...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

My billfold, car keys, pocket knife, chap stick.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I guess you've got a utility belt like Batman and robin...:laughing:Batarangs, smoke bombs, grappling hooks, chapstick....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I wear a man purse.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

It's a european shoulder bag....


----------

